# Very Happy With Mann Lake Customer Service - Joshua Klitzner



## kanikka (Feb 16, 2015)

Four years back I purchased a hand crank 6/3 extractor from Mann Lake and decided to convert it with their power conversion kit this spring. After much frustration with the conversion kit and no success in getting the pieces to work together, Mann Lake sent me a new power extractor in exchange for the hand crank and conversion kit. I just put the new machine through its paces and it works like a charm. Thanks Joshua for all the hard work you had getting me this replacement.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I find that surprising. Because I had them double charge me for something years ago, and after dozens of phone calls to them with nothing but excuses. I had to dispute it with MasterCard, Causing the card to be changed. and loosing my (very lucrative) Sky miles plan on the card. Have not, will not buy or recommend them for anything. But I am glad things worked well for you.


----------



## kanikka (Feb 16, 2015)

A wise women once told me..."Honey gets the bee, not vinegar"


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

After nearly 2 months of pouring honey on those idiots. I decided that I had to do something before the time limit to dispute it with MasterCard expired. I got my money back, and lost my sky miles. They lost my business forever! and have the added bonus they I will tell everyone what I think of them. Including the 300 or so students I instruct annually


----------



## tedlemay (Oct 3, 2011)

My experience with Mannlake nothing but good! Top notch even when problems arise. A+


----------



## bw200314 (Sep 3, 2015)

My experince with them has been very good. Buy most of my stuff from them with very good service


----------



## Briarvalleyapiaries (Feb 26, 2015)

I've had good experiences with Mann lake as well.


----------

